# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  No vaccine? You are the enemy.

## Brian4Liberty

The totalitarian pharma industrial government propaganda complex has gone into over-drive. The leftist media is repeating ad nauseum to the sheep that COVID will continue until everyone is vaccinated. Commercials are running on nearly every major network telling people that even if you have had COVID, you still need to get a vaccine.

The brainwashed zombies are telling each other its science, and herd immunity requires that everyone has a vaccination. Doctors are telling their patients to get the vaccine, even if they just recovered from having COVID.

People who don't get the vaccine are now demons, assumed to be bent on killing everyone with their refusal to conform.

And it couldn't be any more backwards. The brainwashed zombies are the ones who don't understand science. Herd immunity has always occurred after enough people have had a disease and attained natural immunity. 

Naturally acquired herd immunity has existed for millions of years, and did not end when a bunch of power-mad totalitarians with stock in pharma companies took over and decided that a million years of evolution are now invalid, just so that they can have power and make money.

Yes, vaccines are a relatively modern miracle, that _mimics_ natural immunity after having a disease, but naturally derived herd immunity is a concept that has existed as long as animals with immune systems have existed. It is not dependent on vaccines. People who have had a disease and recovered do not need a vaccine for that same disease.

/Rant

----------


## TheTexan

I'll let the sheeple be the guinea pigs, thx very much

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'll let the sheeple be the guinea pigs, thx very much


And that brings up the entirely separate, but equally relevant topic of the risk/benefit analysis for a given patient. What we are witnessing now is widespread systemic medical malpractice.

For children, there is nearly zero risk from COVID, but there are known and unknown risks from experimental vaccines. The reward must outweigh the risks, and there is no medical or scientific justification for administering vaccines with risks to children who are not at risk from the disease.

----------


## wizardwatson

> And that brings up the entirely separate, but equally relevant topic of the risk/benefit analysis for a given patient. What we are witnessing now is widespread systemic medical malpractice.
> 
> For children, there is nearly zero risk from COVID, but there are known and unknown risks from experimental vaccines. The reward must outweigh the risks, and there is no medical or scientific justification for administering vaccines with risks to children who are not at risk from the disease.


People justify abortion, justifying smothering a child for their whole childhood is not a stretch.

"Kids are resilient" sayeth the sociopath.

----------


## TheTexan

Theres this other Covid vaccine that works really well

It's called "run sometimes and don't be fat"

----------


## wizardwatson

> Theres this other Covid vaccine that works really well
> 
> It's called "run sometimes and don't be fat"

----------


## pcosmar

> . What we are witnessing now is widespread systemic medical malpractice.


Just seeing it now..

Been around a while.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just seeing it now..
> 
> Been around a while.


Sad but often true.

----------


## Danke

My company can remove my flying now and not pay me if I don’t have the jab.

----------


## RJB

> My company can remove my flying now and not pay me if I dont have the jab.


I have very adverse reactions to vaccines.  When I tell people that I am not getting one they look like they are getting ready to debate a conspiracy whacko.  I tell them I have had very bad reactions to part vaccines and they back off.

If I try to tell a MSM believer that all the benefits are hypothesis and that I had COVID and that I know of no one who was hospitalized, let alone died of it, that means nothing.

It is scary that not only me, but most people I know, know of no one who has been hospitalized of it.  The whole fear has been generated by the MSM.

----------


## 69360

I just lie to anyone I don't know and say I got the vax. It's easier. 

I don't trust the vax at all. They are pushing it too hard and it makes me uncomfortable. Something isn't right.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I just lie to anyone I don't know and say I got the vax. It's easier. 
> 
> I don't trust the vax at all. They are pushing it too hard and it makes me uncomfortable. Something isn't right.


Like Rand and Massie, I've already had Covid and will not take the vaccine because I already have immunity and I'm not interested in theater.  But, like Massie, I've taken to calling my immunity, "natural vaccination" to shut up the morons.  But things have gotten almost back to normal in my neighborhood so I'm almost never confronted.  Even at the height of things, I wasn't wearing masks.  People would clutch their pearls around me, but very few said anything.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Like Rand and Massie, I've already had Covid and will not take the vaccine because I already have immunity and I'm not interested in theater.  But, like Massie, I've taken to calling my immunity, "natural vaccination" to shut up the morons.  But things have gotten almost back to normal in my neighborhood so I'm almost never confronted.  Even at the height of things, I wasn't wearing masks.  People would clutch their pearls around me, but very few said anything.


I got sick from it too, for only one day, and don't undertand this fake science logic that I need to get a vaccine for something I already had. I actually avoid people that proudly proclaim they've been vaccinated because who knows what I can catch from them with their franken-vaccines. If the MRNA shot makes your body create substances similar to the virus, doesn't that make it a virus itself??

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not getting a vaccine is partisan virtue signalling. 

Someone on Twitter:




> Also, what is his [Rand's] motivation in not getting vaccinated? Plenty of people who have gotten COVID have gotten vaccinated. It's the clear kind of partisan signalling libertarians claim to hate (when they see it coming from the left)


https://twitter.com/T_Walt615/status...13563456548866

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Sen. Rand Paul says he is not getting vaccinated because he already had Covid-19.
> 
> CDC recommends that those who have been previously infected get vaccinated because experts are not certain how long natural immunity lasts.
> ...
> https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1396506726707482625


Well, if the CDC says something, it must be true.

----------


## Working Poor

I wonder how people survived for 1000s of years without vaccines....

----------


## pcosmar

Shopping today was nice..(wore a mask with the wife in the past)

Three different stores,, and no hassles from anyone..( as I have been when maskless alone)

No one asked. and lots of mask-less people were smiling.

a good day.

----------


## fisharmor

> I got sick from it too, for only one day, and don't undertand this fake science logic that I need to get a vaccine for something I already had.


I think the reasons for this should be obvious.

I think anyone who thinks like you should know there are lists of who believed everything and who didn't, and we should all realize we're on the second list.

I think we had a pretty obvious exercise in how quickly, how often, and how ridiculously we can go from conspiracy theory to open fact.  We had at least a half dozen "We've always been at war with East Asia" moments over the last 12 months.

I think it should be obvious that it's now a known fact that people on the list with us can be denied medical care, basic necessities, food, and human contact, and our neighbors, business associates, friends, and even family will support that decision.

I think it should be obvious that Facebook is actively spamming us with advertisements about internet reform for the purpose of spreading their authoritarian take on the internet outside their site, taking away our ability to organize and provide these things for each other after we're cut off.

----------


## TheTexan

> I think it should be obvious that Facebook is actively spamming us with advertisements about internet reform for the purpose of spreading their authoritarian take on the internet outside their site, taking away our ability to organize and provide these things for each other after we're cut off.


Censorship has gotten nuts over the past 1-2 years.  Truly Orwellian level $#@!.

RPF is one of the last refuges where those who want truth can still find it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My company can remove my flying now and not pay me if I don’t have the jab.


Government mandate via private businesses...


County REQUIRES All Employers To Track Employee Vaccination Status

----------


## RJB

> Censorship has gotten nuts over the past 1-2 years.  Truly Orwellian level $#@!.
> 
> RPF is one of the last refuges where those who want truth can still find it.


I think the problem is there are Libertarians defending acts of corporatism as capitalism and socialists decrying acts of corporatism as capitalism.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I have very adverse reactions to vaccines.  When I tell people that I am not getting one they look like they are getting ready to debate a conspiracy whacko.  I tell them I have had very bad reactions to part vaccines and they back off.
> 
> If I try to tell a MSM believer that all the benefits are hypothesis and that I had COVID and that I know of no one who was hospitalized, let alone died of it, that means nothing.
> 
> It is scary that not only me, but most people I know, know of no one who has been hospitalized of it.  The whole fear has been generated by the MSM.





> I just lie to anyone I don't know and say I got the vax. It's easier. 
> 
> I don't trust the vax at all. They are pushing it too hard and it makes me uncomfortable. Something isn't right.





> Like Rand and Massie, I've already had Covid and will not take the vaccine because I already have immunity and I'm not interested in theater.  But, like Massie, I've taken to calling my immunity, "natural vaccination" to shut up the morons.  But things have gotten almost back to normal in my neighborhood so I'm almost never confronted.  Even at the height of things, I wasn't wearing masks.  People would clutch their pearls around me, but very few said anything.





> I got sick from it too, for only one day, and don't undertand this fake science logic that I need to get a vaccine for something I already had. I actually avoid people that proudly proclaim they've been vaccinated because who knows what I can catch from them with their franken-vaccines. If the MRNA shot makes your body create substances similar to the virus, doesn't that make it a virus itself??


Now you can cite the real science:

Immunity after SARS-CoV-2 infections

----------


## oyarde

> Like Rand and Massie, I've already had Covid and will not take the vaccine because I already have immunity and I'm not interested in theater.  But, like Massie, I've taken to calling my immunity, "natural vaccination" to shut up the morons.  But things have gotten almost back to normal in my neighborhood so I'm almost never confronted.  Even at the height of things, I wasn't wearing masks.  People would clutch their pearls around me, but very few said anything.


if i walk in with Danke the old ladies clutch the pearls too , he must look shady .

----------


## bv3

I'm still clinging to the idea that this theatrical production was a screen for the wealth transfer.  Other aspects of it are ancillary, and to cover that transfer was the primary reason for it.  

Covid Recession!!!  My $#@!ing ass.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The brainwashed zombies are telling each other “it’s science, and herd immunity requires that everyone has a vaccination”. Doctors are telling their patients to get the vaccine, even if they just recovered from having COVID.


After discussing this issue with people, both Democrat and Republican partisans who don’t really dig deep into anything, there is a common denominator. The fear propaganda has worked wonders. They are all deathly afraid that COVID will kill them. Even when many of them were probably sick with it and survived just fine before it became a “pandemic”, they are still afraid for their lives.

The media has succeeded in producing mass neurosis and hysteria. Fearful people will do anything. Give up their freedom, take experimental vaccines, all in an attempt to alleviate the fear.  Considering how well it has worked, we can expect all kinds of fear campaigns in the future.

----------


## 69360

> Now you can cite the real science:
> 
> Immunity after SARS-CoV-2 infections


I will stick to lying and stay under the radar. I don't have the patience and don't really care anymore if people want to have that dangerous crap injected.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I will stick to lying and stay under the radar. I don't have the patience and don't really care anymore if people want to have that dangerous crap injected.


Yeah, I was loudly debating it in a sports bar last night, and having the (real) science on your side makes no difference.

For most of the public, if the TV and their family Doctor tell them to get a vaccine, it might as well have been God telling them to do it.

----------


## Danke

> Not getting a vaccine is partisan virtue signalling. 
> 
> Someone on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/T_Walt615/status...13563456548866


If you’re outside today please remember that sunscreen only works if other people wear their’s  too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The true science is slowly coming out...




> Good news: Mild COVID-19 induces lasting antibody protection
> People who have had mild illness develop antibody-producing cells that can last lifetime

----------


## Danke

> The true science is slowly coming out...


I have read too that they think natural immunity confers broader protection against other strains of the Corona Viruses. Whereas the shot may not, and still requires updating/boosters.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I have read too that they think natural immunity confers broader protection against other strains of the Corona Viruses. Whereas the shot may not, and still requires updating/boosters.


It makes sense. Having the disease exposes a person to the entire virus. The vaccine is just a spike protein from the virus. The entire immune system is engaged with the real virus.

----------


## Firestarter

I still don't understand what's the problem with (the number of or rising) "COVID cases". It doesn't mean that you're ill, hell it doesn't even mean that you're infected with a coronavirus...

Alabama Governor Kay Ivey (R-AL) told reporters it's "_time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks_" for rising COVID cases rose in Alabama, which has a relatively low vaccination rate: https://web.archive.org/web/20210723...w-rate-1612430

----------


## Firestarter

Mitch McConnell (Elaine Chao's husband) threatens with more lockdowns if people refuse the experimental COVID vaccines: https://www.technocracy.news/senate-...face-lockdown/

----------

